# Eldar snippet



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Found this, which coincidently fits well with at least 1 members desperate prayers for a Eldar codex. Here are some Space algae eater rumours. Cred to Natfka and all sources of his mentioning. 



> Eldar Rumors; Plastic Vampyre and Additional Aspects
> 
> Eldar are something I am sure that many people are waiting for any word on, so this little gem appeared. The highlight in my book is the 2 additional aspect warrior types and the plastic vampyre.
> 
> ...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

plastic vampire ??? a plastic super heavy flyer in the codex , i think someone is having a laugh and a jape!

all sounds a bit made up, more aspects??? seems highly unlikely 
solitare ? wishlisting at its best
dragon riders and exodites ??? again doubtful, though would be a direction to go if they wanted to expand the unit count.

more likely is a quick and dirty updated codex with metal units moving to plastic and the nightwing moving from FW to plastic to match other codex flyers. redone jet bikes,plastic wraithguard and maybe some aspects getting plastic kits or plastic warlock kits


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I think B&Ks has hit the nail on the head. 

Don't expect a 'true' codex update, just a little reshuffle and one or two new character faces.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

If I put my number 1 wishlist down it would be a decent close combat option for plastic wraithguard


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Plastic Vampire? Yeah.. I'm with Bits on this one... considering a Vampire is like 3-4 times larger then a grav falcon tank, we'd be looking at a kit thats like £100 for a single vehicle.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I seem to recall Exodites were in the 2nd edition eldar codex as an option. It would be lovely to see them come back. They would make a nice fast alternative to jetbikes. 

Not that you can't make a good exodite army with the current codex :wink:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Exodite Dragon Riders, Give Me Them Now


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> Exodite Dragon Riders, Give Me Them Now


I wonder if the model would actually ever be released - were still waiting for Space Wolf wolf rider chaps!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I would love to see the Solitaire.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> I would love to see the Solitaire.


I as well! I remember a few years ago the GW site asked me what one model I would like to see done after I placed an order, I put Solitaire :biggrin: So if it *IS* in the next codex, you know who to thank :laugh:

But in all seriousness, a Vampire Hunter seems a bit much... Most likely will be an option in the new codex though, much like the Dark Eldar codex release including their FW fighter and the new bomber. Eldar will most likely include the nightwing and the vampire in their codex. If Dark Eldar ever get their Void Bomber, we can assume that the Eldar Vampire will be similar in size. Its a beautiful model, but I doubt GW will follow FW's model on that one... TOO BIG!!!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> I wonder if the model would actually ever be released - were still waiting for Space Wolf wolf rider chaps!


Possibly not but I still have my ones ones kitbashed from Cold Ones and Eldar bits. It would be simple enough to use Cold Ones to make Exodite Dragon Riders now.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

This is a lot of wishlisting here. Although I don't doubt a solitaire model, I don't think a solitaire will ever be in the codex. The Solitaire, from my knowledge, doesn't get into very much combat. The Solitaire also plays Slaanesh in performances the harlequins do. So what, we're wanting a Slaanesh model? Oh dear. 

Also, what other aspects could we need? Along with dragon riders and exodites? Lots of salt has been taken.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I saw Eldar rumours and ran as fast as possible.

However I am disappointed with what has been seen so far. I don't really take any of these very seriously.

Additional aspects are already dodgy since I would prefer all the current aspects to be plasticated before they made more. I know they use finecast now but that only introduces limited posing.

The way Vampyre is spelt means it could be some sort of new flyer in the codex which would be interesting. Probably similar in role to the Voidraven of the Dark Eldar.

Exodites could be interesting as well as the Solitaire.

My own views are to update the models we have and give Wraithguard a CC option to make them super sweet. Plus either give Wraithlord squads options, 2+ armour saves or an invulnerable to justify expensive cost. Most novels show marines, even Captains to be shit scared of Wraithlords and I want players to fear them again rather than seeing them disappear under half a dozen missiles in the first turn.


----------

